# Pamplona-Valencia



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
Looking for info of aires or sites on the road to Valencia if indeed this is the best way to get down there, was going to go via narbonne but fancy a change.

Ron


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have stopped at the Sobradiel services just before Zaragoza for years without a problem. Park in the coach spaces which are opposite the fuel kiosk which is open 24/7.

The road from Zaragoza to Sagunto, joining motorway to Valencia is an excellent, free dual carriageway.

Mike


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I do that route regular, give it a go..
Dont have access to my home pc otherwise I could have sent you a list of all our regular stopping places...

But if you want info on any stretch in particular let me know.
We always go.
Calais - Rouen - Charted - N10 all the way to Bordeaux and on to Biaritz.
cross at Irun - Pamplona - Zaragossa and the lovely A23 to Valencia..


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Forgat to mention that there is a new service station on the A23 - Ferreruela de Huerva

N 41 02 56
W 1 16 32

There is a large car park adjacent to the restaurant or an even larger one on a lower level which is not in sight of the services.

Mike


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

On the A23 you can always turn off at Teruel..
Follow signs for "Dinopolis" the dinosaur museum, very large car park where you can overnight. Fuel station and supermarket right on the entrance...


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

tonka said:


> I do that route regular, give it a go..
> Dont have access to my home pc otherwise I could have sent you a list of all our regular stopping places...
> 
> But if you want info on any stretch in particular let me know.
> ...


Hi Steve
That is the way we had thought of going but always get caught up in Poiters, I seem to miss the route around the town, if you have any pointers to miss out the town would be appreciated.
I have also read on here that when you get to bordeaux, is to hop onto the toll road because it's much easier than getting caught up in the lorry traffic.

Ron


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Poitiers, I cant see the problem the N10 is really a straight road and from memory just 1 right turn at a large set of lights... Keep heading for Angloueme.. The road after Poitiers is duel carriage way for 90% down to Bordeaux.
There is no toll around bordeaux, all free but yes it's a big city and traffic can be busy. The road below is free motorway and dual carriageway BUT they are converting to a toll road ! Dont think that will be in place till 2014.
The area at the border may be worth using the toll rd near bayonne / Biaritz.. Come off at the 2nd junction after the Spanish toll (Irun) and take the N121 to Pamplona....


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Ron

This is the route I use

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers
Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - San Sebastian - Pamplona
Zaragoza – Sagunt – Valencia.

If you would like a spread sheet with the stops I use plus sat nav coordinates I will send you one, PM me with your Email Address and I will send it to you as an attachment so you can print out.

Regards
Ray


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonka said:


> The area at the border may be worth using the toll rd near bayonne / Biaritz.. Come off at the 2nd junction after the Spanish toll (Irun) and take the N121 to Pamplona....


Tonka, I think you may have made a little mistake, unless they have recently altered the road.
The N121A is a direct road from Irun to Pampalona and is immediately after the border.
You drive through the border, then in about 200 metres, you drive over a bridge and take an immediate slip road which winds back on itself.
Used it many times. There is no need to take the Spanish Toll.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes Graham 

Your right i use that road myself on my way to the south of Spain.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

You can bypass Zaragoza. On the A68 Between Tudela & Zaragoza Turn Off and take the old truck road to Magallon N122.At Magallon turn left onto the N121 and follow it to Ricla- La Almunia & Carinena. At Carinena there is a large hotel/truck stop & Fuel station. We have used the fuel station 6 times in the last 3 years and is fine. The fuel station has toilets and you can dump your waste. You must fill up with fuel to stay. Garage is open 7am to 11pm. After Carinena it is only a short drive to the A23. There is also a campsite open all year at Navajus. Just off the A23. It is very steep and pitches are tiered. You will struggle if you are over 8mtrs.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teensvan said:


> Hi
> 
> You can bypass Zaragoza. On the A68 Between Tudela & Zaragoza Turn Off and take the old truck road to Magallon N122.At Magallon turn left onto the N121 and follow it to Ricla- La Almunia & Carinena. At Carinena there is a large hotel/truck stop & Fuel station. We have used the fuel station 6 times in the last 3 years and is fine. The fuel station has toilets and you can dump your waste. You must fill up with fuel to stay. Garage is open 7am to 11pm. After Carinena it is only a short drive to the A23. There is also a campsite open all year at Navajus. Just off the A23. It is very steep and pitches are tiered. You will struggle if you are over 8mtrs.
> 
> steve & ann. ------ teensvan


Yes, a good road, used it a few times. Mentioned it in another thread a few weeks ago.
It is a short cut.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

tonka said:


> Poitiers, I cant see the problem the N10 is really a straight road and from memory just 1 right turn at a large set of lights... Keep heading for Angloueme.. The road after Poitiers is duel carriage way for 90% down to Bordeaux.
> There is no toll around bordeaux, all free but yes it's a big city and traffic can be busy. The road below is free motorway and dual carriageway BUT they are converting to a toll road ! Dont think that will be in place till 2014.
> The area at the border may be worth using the toll rd near bayonne / Biaritz.. Come off at the 2nd junction after the Spanish toll (Irun) and take the N121 to Pamplona....


Hi Steve
This is where I am obviously going wrong , missing the turn at the lights and ending up going through the centre.
The rest I think I am ok with, I have gone down to the border with Spain but many years ago so the replies are a refresher for me.

Thanks Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> This is the route I use
> 
> ...


Thanks Ray
I shall send you a pm with my email address very much appreciate your offer.

Ron


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

teensvan said:


> Hi
> 
> You can bypass Zaragoza. On the A68 Between Tudela & Zaragoza Turn Off and take the old truck road to Magallon N122.At Magallon turn left onto the N121 and follow it to Ricla- La Almunia & Carinena. At Carinena there is a large hotel/truck stop & Fuel station. We have used the fuel station 6 times in the last 3 years and is fine. The fuel station has toilets and you can dump your waste. You must fill up with fuel to stay. Garage is open 7am to 11pm. After Carinena it is only a short drive to the A23. There is also a campsite open all year at Navajus. Just off the A23. It is very steep and pitches are tiered. You will struggle if you are over 8mtrs.
> 
> steve & ann. ------ teensvan


Tried this route once, never again, the road surface for a considerable part of the trip can only be described as awful and it is certainly slower than sticking to the motorway. I will happily pay the small amount charged from the turn off to Zaragoza.

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

My knowledge of Spanish roads is extensive, but from 10 years ago and before. 
At that time, hardly any trucker use the Autoroutes as the National roads were pretty good. 
I have used this short cut and it was pretty good at that time, but obviously things can alter.
Spanish Interior Autoroutes used to be very empty, as there was no need to use them, obviously, along the Atlantic and Mediterranean coast, this was a little different as the normal roads were very congested.
Personally, I would not worry, just go for it, and go the way which feels right for you. If you are happy to pay to save 5 minutes, then pay, if a few minutes does not matter, take the national roads and see more.
The roads here are much worse!
If you don't like your choice, you can always change, there is no need to cast your route in stone.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Chausson said:


> Hi Folks
> Looking for info of aires or sites on the road to Valencia if indeed this is the best way to get down there, was going to go via narbonne but fancy a change.
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron
Just returned from Javea south of Valencia along the routes mentioned by others. We stayed at 2 aires following Biarritz which were at Cascante & Segorbe. Cascante was in a car park next to Sport facilities with water and emptying free; Segorbe was on a road close to a railway station but relatively quite. Has both water and cassete emptying facilities. Aires are in All rhe Aires Spain & Portugal from Vicarious Books.

regards

Barry


----------

